# Martina Hill - Heute Show 14.12.12



## zool (15 Dez. 2012)

Habs leider verpasst, sogar die Wdh hab ich verpennt vielleicht hat es hier einer erwischt, sie sah nämlich super aus


----------



## Max100 (15 Dez. 2012)

zool schrieb:


> Habs leider verpasst, sogar die Wdh hab ich verpennt vielleicht hat es hier einer erwischt, sie sah nämlich super aus



Dann schau doch mal in die ZDF-Mediathek, ist bestimmt abrufbar


----------



## zool (16 Dez. 2012)

Ich kann die Show aber leider nicht runterladen, Streamtransport funktioniert bei mir nicht


----------

